# .htaccess - Problem mit deny / allow



## MC-René (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Habe eine Seite die derzeit nur für leute mit einer IP aus .de zugänglich sein soll...
(Vorteile, Nachteile sind hier unrelevant)

Folgendes habe ich in die .htaccess geschrieben:


```
Order deny,allow
Deny from all
Allow from .de
```

Wenn ich die Seite über einen ausl. Proxy aufrufe komm ich nicht drauf, wenn ich die Seite über einen deutschen Proxy aufrufe, gehts!

Nur wenn ich die Seite von zu Hause aufrufe komm ich auch nicht drauf...

Versteh's gerade nicht...


----------



## ikosaeder (26. Juni 2012)

Dein Provider leitet dich über einen Server im Ausland? Und wenn du selbst weißt, das man solche Sperren mit Proxies leicht umgehen kann, warum machst du dir dann die Mühe?


----------



## MC-René (27. Juni 2012)

> Dein Provider leitet dich über einen Server im Ausland?



T-Online/Telekom?




> Und wenn du selbst weißt, das man solche Sperren mit Proxies leicht umgehen kann, warum machst du dir dann die Mühe?



Zum Problem:
Derzeit gibt es massive DDOS-Attacken auf meine Site und die kommen ausnahmslos aus dem Ausland.

Klar gibts keinen 100%-Schutz bei der deny/allow variante.

IP-Tables können nicht geändert werden (shared webspace)!

Hab sonst keine Idee...


----------



## ikosaeder (27. Juni 2012)

Ok, also du kannst auch das .htaccess file benutzen um IP Bereiche oder auch die Provider der angreifenden Rechner auszusperren. http://www.data-travelers.de/2010/05/17/ip-adressen-ip-bereiche-sperren-via-htaccess.html
Was den Zugriff über die Telekom betrifft: Schau doch mal, was du für eine IP bekommst und mach ein nslookup. Vielleicht hat der Server ja eine .net Adresse.


----------

